# Liars Beware



## ConCrusher

People on political forums lie a lot. I will expose liars and their lies.


----------



## Sherry

Welcome...your first assignment is JR (Judicial review).


----------



## ConCrusher

Sherry said:


> Welcome...your first assignment is JR (Judicial review).



I take it that lying is tolerated here and speech that offends the easily offended (the easily offended are usually liars) is not tolerated?


----------



## tinydancer

Sherry said:


> Welcome...your first assignment is JR (Judicial review).




No fair. Why not me. I am crushed!


----------



## tinydancer

ConCrusher said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome...your first assignment is JR (Judicial review).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take it that lying is tolerated here and speech that offends the easily offended (the easily offended are usually liars) is not tolerated?
Click to expand...


You polling Lakawana again?


----------



## edthecynic

tinydancer said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome...your first assignment is JR (Judicial review).
> 
> 
> 
> No fair. Why not me. I am crushed!
Click to expand...

Well, at least you admit you are a liar.


----------



## ConCrusher

Is there a lot of lying here and if so why is it tolerated? What's worse than lying?


----------



## edthecynic

ConCrusher said:


> Is there a lot of lying here and if so why is it tolerated? What's worse than lying?


Shameless premeditated lying, you'll see!


----------



## Gracie

35 mark


----------



## tinydancer

edthecynic said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome...your first assignment is JR (Judicial review).
> 
> 
> 
> No fair. Why not me. I am crushed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, at least you admit you are a liar.
Click to expand...


Where did I say that? I don't think I did. 

Huge fan of Monty Python. Would you like to dance?


----------



## tinydancer

Gracie said:


> 35 mark



I'm on dial up. I can't see this. I think though this has something to do with blowing dead bears?

Am I correct?


----------



## hortysir

ConCrusher said:


> People on political forums lie a lot. I will expose liars and their lies.


What is your version of the truth?


----------



## ConCrusher

hortysir said:


> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> People on political forums lie a lot. I will expose liars and their lies.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your version of the truth?
Click to expand...


Truth has no versions. Truth is truth.


----------



## Judicial review

I tell the truth 95% of the time. Morons here are insecure is all.


----------



## ConCrusher

Judicial review said:


> I tell the truth 95% of the time. Morons here are insecure is all.



Are you saying that you lie 5% of the time?


----------



## DarkFury

*So how do you feel about that nasty old hag LIAR running for president?*


----------



## Two Thumbs

edthecynic said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome...your first assignment is JR (Judicial review).
> 
> 
> 
> No fair. Why not me. I am crushed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, at least you admit you are a liar.
Click to expand...

the irony


----------



## Two Thumbs

ConCrusher said:


> People on political forums lie a lot. I will expose liars and their lies.


I wish you the best of luck.

Just understand that most leftist are fucking morons and can't grasp the truth of how fucked up they are.


----------



## Gracie

tinydancer said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35 mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on dial up. I can't see this. I think though this has something to do with blowing dead bears?
> 
> Am I correct?
Click to expand...

It's a scene in the movie Little Big Man. Young Bear says the opposite of what he means...so he is Contrary. When he says hello he means goodbye, he washes himself in dirt, dries with water. I just thought it fit the newb's op.


----------



## S.J.

ConCrusher said:


> People on political forums lie a lot. I will expose liars and their lies.


Liar.


----------



## ConCrusher

Two Thumbs said:


> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> People on political forums lie a lot. I will expose liars and their lies.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you the best of luck.
> 
> Just understand that most leftist are fucking morons and can't grasp the truth of how fucked up they are.
Click to expand...


What do the demons say when they visit you at night? Do they coach you on how to be a baby-seal-clubbing fox news parroting gasbag?


----------



## ConCrusher

DarkFury said:


> *So how do you feel about that nasty old hag LIAR running for president?*



Carly Fiorina is the best Republican running. She's actually somewhat sane for a Republican. Too bad she wrecked Hewlitt Packard and cost 30,000 workers their jobs. She's the best the Republicans and their clown show has to offer. Sad huh. That's what I think of that nasty old hag liar running for president.

What do you think of Carly the job killer nasty old hag liar that she is?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

ConCrusher said:


> Is there a lot of lying here



Indeed, the Left here lies like the proverbial rug.  A constant stream of nonsensical cachinnation.



ConCrusher said:


> and if so why is it tolerated?



For the laughs it produces in return.



ConCrusher said:


> What's worse than lying?



The liar actually believing the lies.

BTW, what evidence do you have that Obama is a Christian?


----------



## ConCrusher

Billy_Kinetta said:


> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a lot of lying here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Left here lies like the proverbial rug.  A constant stream of nonsensical cachinnation.
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> and if so why is it tolerated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the laughs it produces in return.
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's worse than lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The liar actually believing the lies.
> 
> BTW, what evidence do you have that Obama is a Christian?
Click to expand...


He attends Christian churches and was raised a Christian. His father converted to Christianity before he President Obama was born. So he was raised as a Christian.  

Obama spends a lot of time in church kinda like Jimmy Carter.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

ConCrusher said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a lot of lying here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Left here lies like the proverbial rug.  A constant stream of nonsensical cachinnation.
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> and if so why is it tolerated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the laughs it produces in return.
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's worse than lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The liar actually believing the lies.
> 
> BTW, what evidence do you have that Obama is a Christian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He attends Christian churches and was raised a Christian. His father converted to Christianity before he President Obama was born. So he was raised as a Christian.
> 
> Obama spends a lot of time in church kinda like Jimmy Carter.
Click to expand...


Both my parents are Catholic.  I was raised Catholic.  I attended Catholic schools.

I am definitely not a Catholic.

I see that you are not to be taken seriously.  You are too easily duped.


----------



## Two Thumbs

ConCrusher said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> People on political forums lie a lot. I will expose liars and their lies.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you the best of luck.
> 
> Just understand that most leftist are fucking morons and can't grasp the truth of how fucked up they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do the demons say when they visit you at night? Do they coach you on how to be a baby-seal-clubbing fox news parroting gasbag?
Click to expand...

BOOM

you lose

I don't watch tv.


Damn, lost his claim to fame in his intro thread.

It's ok junior, we all knew you were weak sauce from the jump.  We've had a number of light weights claiming to be truthful or lie busters, your just another chew toy that we will use up and you will wonder away, like the rest.


----------



## edthecynic

tinydancer said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome...your first assignment is JR (Judicial review).
> 
> 
> 
> *No fair. Why not me*. I am crushed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, at least you admit you are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say that? I don't think I did.
Click to expand...

When you complained that you were NOT the first liar assigned!
DUH!


----------



## edthecynic

Judicial review said:


> I tell the truth 95% of the time. Morons here are insecure is all.


That is one of the 5%


----------



## chao$

Welcome, ConCrusher. If what you say is true then a lot of Cyberians are screwed. You should at least offer to help put the wheels back on their house when you run them off.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

ConCrusher said:


> People on political forums lie a lot. I will expose liars and their lies.



Did Jake send you?


----------



## Moonglow

ConCrusher said:


> People on political forums lie a lot. I will expose liars and their lies.


I sit a lot but howdy any how...


----------



## Ringel05

ConCrusher said:


> People on political forums lie a lot. I will expose liars and their lies.


Ya just did.......


----------



## hortysir

ConCrusher said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> People on political forums lie a lot. I will expose liars and their lies.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your version of the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth has no versions. Truth is truth.
Click to expand...

Now that i see your sig line, I understand your version of the truth.

You get your truth from ProgressReport and MotherJones


----------



## playtime




----------



## ConCrusher

hortysir said:


> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> People on political forums lie a lot. I will expose liars and their lies.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your version of the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth has no versions. Truth is truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that i see your sig line, I understand your version of the truth.
> 
> You get your truth from ProgressReport and MotherJones
Click to expand...


Another fact denying Fox news parrot opens his cyber pie hole and lies and doing his part to build a bridge to the 11th century. 

I'm sure would agree with the other wackos that Obama was not born on the US and he and his family are not Christians. 

BTW, Ted Cruz was born in Canada. Is he eligible to be president?  What about John McCain? He was born in Panama. Where were the Birthers  then? I think they were blowing each other.


----------



## Statistikhengst

ConCrusher said:


> People on political forums lie a lot. I will expose liars and their lies.




Willkommen beim USMB und gute Jagd!!


----------



## ConCrusher

Statistikhengst said:


> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> People on political forums lie a lot. I will expose liars and their lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willkommen beim USMB und gute Jagd!!
Click to expand...


Die Jagd war gut. Ich habe viele Lügner slayed!!


----------



## Statistikhengst

ConCrusher said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> People on political forums lie a lot. I will expose liars and their lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willkommen beim USMB und gute Jagd!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Die Jagd war gut. Ich habe viele Lügner slayed!!
Click to expand...


LOL.

Also, Du hast ganz schön viele Lügner erledigt, aber die Jagd geht immer weiter; sie wird stets und ständing fortgesetzt. Also, auf in die freudige Schlacht mit Dir, junger Mann!  Ich erwarte täglich einen Jagd-Bericht von Dir, jawhohl.

Dein OberbefelhshabenderJagdmeister!


----------



## hortysir

ConCrusher said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> People on political forums lie a lot. I will expose liars and their lies.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your version of the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth has no versions. Truth is truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that i see your sig line, I understand your version of the truth.
> 
> You get your truth from ProgressReport and MotherJones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another fact denying Fox news parrot opens his cyber pie hole and lies and doing his part to build a bridge to the 11th century.
> 
> I'm sure would agree with the other wackos that Obama was not born on the US and he and his family are not Christians.
> 
> BTW, Ted Cruz was born in Canada. Is he eligible to be president?  What about John McCain? He was born in Panama. Where were the Birthers  then? I think they were blowing each other.
Click to expand...

Thanks for proving my point with ASSumptions


----------



## ConCrusher

hortysir said:


> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> People on political forums lie a lot. I will expose liars and their lies.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your version of the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth has no versions. Truth is truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that i see your sig line, I understand your version of the truth.
> 
> You get your truth from ProgressReport and MotherJones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another fact denying Fox news parrot opens his cyber pie hole and lies and doing his part to build a bridge to the 11th century.
> 
> I'm sure would agree with the other wackos that Obama was not born on the US and he and his family are not Christians.
> 
> BTW, Ted Cruz was born in Canada. Is he eligible to be president?  What about John McCain? He was born in Panama. Where were the Birthers  then? I think they were blowing each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for proving my point with ASSumptions
Click to expand...


It seems that English is not your first language?

Facts are something that actually exists; reality; truth: Your statement has no basis in fact but then again you are a CON and CONS are fact loathing dim wits,

Assumption: something taken for granted; a supposition:

I hope this helps to restore you to some level of sanity.


----------



## Toro

ConCrusher said:


> People on political forums lie a lot. I will expose liars and their lies.



rofl


----------



## ConCrusher

Statistikhengst said:


> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> People on political forums lie a lot. I will expose liars and their lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willkommen beim USMB und gute Jagd!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Die Jagd war gut. Ich habe viele Lügner slayed!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Also, Du hast ganz schön viele Lügner erledigt, aber die Jagd geht immer weiter; sie wird stets und ständing fortgesetzt. Also, auf in die freudige Schlacht mit Dir, junger Mann!  Ich erwarte täglich einen Jagd-Bericht von Dir, jawhohl.
> 
> Dein OberbefelhshabenderJagdmeister!
Click to expand...


Ein Bericht hinzukommen werden. Meine Wachsamkeit wird nicht Verzicht.


----------



## ConCrusher

Toro said:


> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> People on political forums lie a lot. I will expose liars and their lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rofl
Click to expand...


I also have a good laugh after I expose some con liar.


----------



## defcon4

Yet another Stat sock….


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

You misspelled cancrusher
    Out of curiosity... how much do you make when you roll up with a shopping cart full?


----------



## hortysir

ConCrusher said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your version of the truth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth has no versions. Truth is truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that i see your sig line, I understand your version of the truth.
> 
> You get your truth from ProgressReport and MotherJones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another fact denying Fox news parrot opens his cyber pie hole and lies and doing his part to build a bridge to the 11th century.
> 
> I'm sure would agree with the other wackos that Obama was not born on the US and he and his family are not Christians.
> 
> BTW, Ted Cruz was born in Canada. Is he eligible to be president?  What about John McCain? He was born in Panama. Where were the Birthers  then? I think they were blowing each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for proving my point with ASSumptions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems that English is not your first language?
> 
> Facts are something that actually exists; reality; truth: Your statement has no basis in fact but then again you are a CON and CONS are fact loathing dim wits,
> 
> Assumption: something taken for granted; a supposition:
> 
> I hope this helps to restore you to some level of sanity.
Click to expand...

You ASSume I'm a FoxNews parrot, a birther and a McCain fan.

Just like I asked when I first met you;
What is your version of the truth?
Not just what you wish to project onto others.

You know less than nothing about me and I am most likely the most amiable "RWNJ" to my left-leaning counterparts you will find here.

However, if being treated like a Troll is your fetish, let me know now so I can file you away with Lakunta, Guano, D4E, Steve and Franko


----------



## Carla_Danger

ConCrusher said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> People on political forums lie a lot. I will expose liars and their lies.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you the best of luck.
> 
> Just understand that most leftist are fucking morons and can't grasp the truth of how fucked up they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do the demons say when they visit you at night? Do they coach you on how to be a baby-seal-clubbing fox news parroting gasbag?
Click to expand...




This should be fun. 


Welcome!


----------



## hortysir

Carla_Danger said:


> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> People on political forums lie a lot. I will expose liars and their lies.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you the best of luck.
> 
> Just understand that most leftist are fucking morons and can't grasp the truth of how fucked up they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do the demons say when they visit you at night? Do they coach you on how to be a baby-seal-clubbing fox news parroting gasbag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should be fun.
> 
> 
> Welcome!
Click to expand...

Yea.
Fun to see if he(?) uses "fox news parrot" as much as franko uses "con dupe"


----------



## defcon4

hortysir said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> People on political forums lie a lot. I will expose liars and their lies.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you the best of luck.
> 
> Just understand that most leftist are fucking morons and can't grasp the truth of how fucked up they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do the demons say when they visit you at night? Do they coach you on how to be a baby-seal-clubbing fox news parroting gasbag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should be fun.
> 
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea.
> Fun to see if he(?) uses "fox news parrot" as much as franko uses "con dupe"
Click to expand...

How long it will take to get a clown face assigned to him…her..it?


----------



## eagle1462010

WELCOME ABOARD!


----------



## hortysir

defcon4 said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> People on political forums lie a lot. I will expose liars and their lies.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you the best of luck.
> 
> Just understand that most leftist are fucking morons and can't grasp the truth of how fucked up they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do the demons say when they visit you at night? Do they coach you on how to be a baby-seal-clubbing fox news parroting gasbag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should be fun.
> 
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea.
> Fun to see if he(?) uses "fox news parrot" as much as franko uses "con dupe"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How long it will take to get a clown face assigned to him…her..it?
Click to expand...

I'll make it one.
With the rainbow effect, actually.....IF it ever busts a lie


----------



## hjmick

ConCrusher said:


> People on political forums lie a lot.* I will expose liars and their lies*.




Liar.


You will "expose" only those with whom you disagree politically.


----------



## Jarlaxle

HereWeGoAgain said:


> You misspelled cancrusher
> Out of curiosity... how much do you make when you roll up with a shopping cart full?



The current rate is 30 cents/pound.


----------



## April

lol @ this thread...


----------



## eagle1462010

AngelsNDemons said:


> lol @ this thread...


----------



## saveliberty

ConCrusher said:


> Is there a lot of lying here and if so why is it tolerated? What's worse than lying?



So... you don't want me to address any irregularities in your posts I presume.


----------



## saveliberty

ConCrusher said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> People on political forums lie a lot. I will expose liars and their lies.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your version of the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth has no versions. Truth is truth.
Click to expand...


Your 70% percent includes 26% who are not sure, hardly a denial.  You seem to have overstated your "truth".

Again 32% of your 86% are unsure.  Your very first two statements are untruthful...


----------



## saveliberty

Welcome to the board liar.


----------



## saveliberty

... or should I say beware?


----------



## saveliberty

For the record, you can stay, even though you were prepared to ask any of the "liars" to leave.


----------



## ConCrusher

saveliberty said:


> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> People on political forums lie a lot. I will expose liars and their lies.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your version of the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth has no versions. Truth is truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your 70% percent includes 26% who are not sure, hardly a denial.  You seem to have overstated your "truth".
> 
> Again 32% of your 86% are unsure.  Your very first two statements are untruthful...
Click to expand...


It's not my 70%. It is the result of polls. Looks like you lied trying to say the numbers were mine.

My 86%? They are your people not mine and your people are pretty damn stupid. If you and your people were smart you and your people would not be members of the Republican party. What is it about that don't you understand? What it shows to anyone with an IQ over 70 is that a whole lot of Republicans are too stupid to be given the right to vote.


----------



## saveliberty

ConCrusher said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> People on political forums lie a lot. I will expose liars and their lies.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your version of the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth has no versions. Truth is truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your 70% percent includes 26% who are not sure, hardly a denial.  You seem to have overstated your "truth".
> 
> Again 32% of your 86% are unsure.  Your very first two statements are untruthful...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not my 70%. It is the result of polls. Looks like you lied trying to say the numbers were mine.
> 
> My 86%? They are your people not mine and your people are pretty damn stupid. If you and your people were smart you and your people would not be members of the Republican party. What is it about that don't you understand? What it shows to anyone with an IQ over 70 is that a whole lot of Republicans are too stupid to be given the right to vote.
Click to expand...


You presented them, take some responsibility for their content.

Since when am I a Republican liar?

My IQ is double your quoted figure.  Generalizations often can lead one to making untruthful statements...

Is it normal for you to meltdown on message boards or is this a first?


----------



## ConCrusher

saveliberty said:


> For the record, you can stay, even though you were prepared to ask any of the "liars" to leave.



I was going to ask the liars here to leave? That would defeat my purpose here. If 

I would not want to push those subversive underground. I want the NSA to have a record of everything they say or do.


----------



## saveliberty

Oh noes!  The NSA, gasp.  I should like to point out we have a conspiracy theory section.


----------



## saveliberty

Your poll is from a FB blog genius...

lol

The polling company is heavily democrat and progressive leaning.


----------



## saveliberty

Crushing indeed...


----------



## ConCrusher

j


saveliberty said:


> Oh noes!  The NSA, gasp.  I should like to point out we have a conspiracy theory section.


I think they already know this and a lot of the liars here are like the birthers and on the list.


----------



## ConCrusher

saveliberty said:


> Your poll is from a FB blog genius...
> 
> lol


Again liar. it is not my poll. Post a link to FB Blog to back your claim because I think you are lying. Am I right are you lying?


----------



## defcon4

ConCrusher said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, you can stay, even though you were prepared to ask any of the "liars" to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to ask the liars here to leave? That would defeat my purpose here. If
> 
> I would not want to push those subversive underground.* I want the NSA to have a record of everything they say or do.*
Click to expand...


----------



## saveliberty

So you have knowledge of NSA inner workings or contacts there?


----------



## defcon4

ConCrusher said:


> *I think they already know this and a lot of the liars here are like the birthers and on the list*.


NSA list that is…...Intimidation as a means of censorship?


----------



## saveliberty

ConCrusher said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your poll is from a FB blog genius...
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Again liar. it is not my poll. Post a link to FB Blog to back your claim because I think you are lying. Am I right are you lying?
Click to expand...


Read the bottom of your own graphic idiot.


----------



## saveliberty

Thinking blogs are reliable news and information sources?  Does your mom know you are on this site?


----------



## charwin95

Welcome aboard. Lefties and righties are mortal enemies here. But lefties are far smarter. Rightwinger always complain  complain and complain.


----------



## defcon4

saveliberty said:


> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your poll is from a FB blog genius...
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Again liar. it is not my poll. Post a link to FB Blog to back your claim because I think you are lying. Am I right are you lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Read the bottom of your own graphic idiot.*
Click to expand...

Hahahahaha…..*.touche!!!!! *
hahaha… what a fucking idiot…..


----------



## Sherry

Hey concrush, man up and get out on the regular board instead of hiding out in the intro section where we have to treat you with kid gloves.


----------



## saveliberty

Sherry said:


> Hey concrush, man up and get out on the regular board instead of hiding out in the intro section where we have to treat you with kid gloves.



Ah Sherry, that is paws in my case.


----------



## Sherry

saveliberty said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey concrush, man up and get out on the regular board instead of hiding out in the intro section where we have to treat you with kid gloves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah Sherry, that is paws in my case.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ringel05

I'm just trying to figure out who's lame sock this is.  Uuummmmm.........


----------



## hjmick

Ringel05 said:


> I'm just trying to figure out who's lame sock this is.  Uuummmmm.........




Doesn't matter. The guy is a hilarious fail no matter what...


----------



## Lumpy 1

charwin95 said:


> Welcome aboard. Lefties and righties are mortal enemies here. But lefties are far smarter. Rightwinger always complain  complain and complain.



Democrats and reality rarely meet...


----------



## ConCrusher

Lumpy 1 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard. Lefties and righties are mortal enemies here. But lefties are far smarter. Rightwinger always complain  complain and complain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats and reality rarely meet...
Click to expand...

 
Republicans like 3 times more than Dems.

New Study: Republicans Lie More Than Democrats

According to a new study by the nonpartisan Center for Media and Public Affairs at George Mason University, Republicans are far more likely to lie than Democrats. Shocker.

This is the second study conducted by the group and the results have repeated themselves. In fact, the study shows that during the Obama presidency the truth gap has actually widened.


----------



## skye

liars beware lol?

what sort of introduction is that?

welcome I guess.


----------



## Bleipriester

ConCrusher said:


> People on political forums lie a lot. I will expose liars and their lies.


In the name of Obama and his Democrats?

Greetings.


----------



## ConCrusher

skye said:


> liars beware lol?
> 
> what sort of introduction is that?
> 
> welcome I guess.



It's sort of....Cave mendax or Liar beware instead of emptor cavete or buyer beware.


----------



## TemplarKormac

ConCrusher said:


> People on political forums lie a lot. I will expose liars and their lies.



Yeah. Welcome, liberal.

As for trying to expose lies, you aren't the only one of your kind here, namely Wry Catcher, David_42, plus others to name a few, both conservative and liberals. We have many a poster here who delude themselves into thinking they are champions of the truth and destroyers of deception. You can try, but by account of your name, you come off as quite egotistical. You may be prone to telling lies of your own.

I welcome you into the field of battle, friend, and we will see if you truly are a champion of the truth (I very much seriously doubt it).


----------



## skye

Bleipriester said:


> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> People on political forums lie a lot. I will expose liars and their lies.
> 
> 
> 
> In the name of Obama and his Democrats?
> 
> Greetings.
Click to expand...




ConCrusher said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> liars beware lol?
> 
> what sort of introduction is that?
> 
> welcome I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sort of....Cave mendax or Liar beware instead of emptor cavete or buyer beware.
Click to expand...


really ??? ok ...then nope 

no liking sheeple sorry


----------



## ConCrusher

TemplarKormac said:


> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> People on political forums lie a lot. I will expose liars and their lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Welcome, liberal.
> 
> As for trying to expose lies, you aren't the only one of your kind here, namely Wry Catcher, David_42, plus others to name a few, both conservative and liberals. We have many a poster here who delude themselves into thinking they are champions of the truth and destroyers of deception. You can try, but by account of your name, you come off as quite egotistical. You may be prone to telling lies of your own.
> 
> I welcome you into the field of battle, friend, and we will see if you are truly a champion of the truth.
Click to expand...


I'm not a liberal on many issues. 

In my line of work I need to be able to stop liars. I'm very good at it. Since most liars tend to be righties and most righties tend to be liars hence my handle Con Crusher. Republican Party lies more than Democrats

I like humiliating them. Most liberals just whine about their the lying of cons and naively believe that CONS can be somehow rehabilitated but CONS are pathological so I beat them down when ever possible and wreck their fragile egos.


----------



## TemplarKormac

ConCrusher said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> People on political forums lie a lot. I will expose liars and their lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Welcome, liberal.
> 
> As for trying to expose lies, you aren't the only one of your kind here, namely Wry Catcher, David_42, plus others to name a few, both conservative and liberals. We have many a poster here who delude themselves into thinking they are champions of the truth and destroyers of deception. You can try, but by account of your name, you come off as quite egotistical. You may be prone to telling lies of your own.
> 
> I welcome you into the field of battle, friend, and we will see if you are truly a champion of the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a liberal on many issues.
> 
> In my line of work I need to be able to stop liars. I'm very good at it. Since most liars tend to be righties and most righties tend to be liars hence my handle Con Crusher. Republican Party lies more than Democrats
> 
> I like humiliating them. Most liberals just whine about their the lying of cons and naively believe that CONS can be somehow rehabilitated but CONS are pathological so I beat them down when ever possible and wreck their fragile egos.
Click to expand...


Line of work? Really now? 






Your language really makes you come off as a prick. Sorry. 

I swear, you sound like rdean, guno or francoHFW. No really. "Cons" this and "Cons" that.  You're putting on a good show, I'll grant you that.


----------



## ConCrusher

TemplarKormac said:


> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> People on political forums lie a lot. I will expose liars and their lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Welcome, liberal.
> 
> As for trying to expose lies, you aren't the only one of your kind here, namely Wry Catcher, David_42, plus others to name a few, both conservative and liberals. We have many a poster here who delude themselves into thinking they are champions of the truth and destroyers of deception. You can try, but by account of your name, you come off as quite egotistical. You may be prone to telling lies of your own.
> 
> I welcome you into the field of battle, friend, and we will see if you are truly a champion of the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a liberal on many issues.
> 
> In my line of work I need to be able to stop liars. I'm very good at it. Since most liars tend to be righties and most righties tend to be liars hence my handle Con Crusher. Republican Party lies more than Democrats
> 
> I like humiliating them. Most liberals just whine about their the lying of cons and naively believe that CONS can be somehow rehabilitated but CONS are pathological so I beat them down when ever possible and wreck their fragile egos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Line of work? Really now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your language really makes you come off as a prick. Sorry.
> 
> I swear, you sound like rdean, guno or francoHFW. No really. "Cons" this and "Cons" that.  You're putting on a good show, I'll grant you that.
Click to expand...


Truth hurts huh? That is what you CONS do. When the facts get in the way of your delusions you start with the cheap shots. Don't go thinking I'm some bleeding heart liberal who sees the world through rose colored glasses. I'm not. I see the sickos on the right for exactly what they are. I have shown that CONS are lying sacks of shit. The fact that you CONS lie 3 times more than Dems shows that the character of a CON cannot bear close examination.





If you CONS are not lying you are denying and like your hero Beohner you are crying. What a truly pathetic bunch you are. 





See what I mean?


----------



## HUGGY

ConCrusher said:


> Is there a lot of lying here and if so why is it tolerated? What's worse than lying?



Lying is the mother's milk of the neo cons.  They establish a lie and back the lie with hysteria.  

Few of the RWers on this message board could tell you much about their candidates proposed policies except the nonsense spouted by Trump because the media regurgitates his crazy statements.

They howl like those goats that scream about Hillary but could not reveal anything of her proposed policies.  That is because they don't care what she has to say.  Whatever it is it is the work of the devil. We all know that all is fair when confronted by pure evil.

They are certain that Trump would easily win. I keep seeing these so called polls ensuring the RW wingnuts that Trump has magically gained ground and passed Hillary in the public's perception.

I seriously doubt America has fallen for Trumps blowviating.


----------



## ConCrusher

HUGGY said:


> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a lot of lying here and if so why is it tolerated? What's worse than lying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying is the mother's milk of the neo cons.  They establish a lie and back the lie with hysteria.
> 
> Few of the RWers on this message board could tell you much about their candidates proposed policies except the nonsense spouted by Trump because the media regurgitates his crazy statements.
> 
> They howl like those goats that scream about Hillary but could not reveal anything of her proposed policies.  That is because they don't care what she has to say.  Whatever it is it is the work of the devil. We all know that all is fair when confronted by pure evil.
> 
> They are certain that Trump would easily win. I keep seeing these so called polls ensuring the RW wingnuts that Trump has magically gained ground and passed Hillary in the public's perception.
> 
> I seriously doubt America has fallen for Trumps blowviating.
Click to expand...


The scary thing is, Trump is the best of the bunch. Walker, Christie and Perry are all facing indictments. Fiorina is a job killer, Bush comes from a crime family. Carson is a bribe taker. Trump creates jobs and bribes politicians.






Lying is the business of the GOP and its propaganda wing. The other fake news channels are not much better but they lie a whole lot less. 

Hillary's emails have been released. The CONS know there is nothing there but that all they have is their smear tactics because they have nothing positive to offer. The CONS with double digit IQs believe what Fox and the right wing spews. 

 

*Here Are the 3,000 Pages of Hillary Clinton's Emails Just ...*
www.nationaljournal.com/.../here-are-the-3-000-pages-o...National Journal
Jun 30, 2015 - Hillary Clinton Department of State emails - June release by Andrew ... has said that she wants the messages released as soon as possible.


----------



## ConCrusher

*Nearly 7,000 pages of Hillary Clinton's emails released ...*
www.cbsnews.com/.../state-department-*releases*-7000-pages-of...CBS News
7 days ago - WASHINGTON --The State Department released roughly 7,000 pages ofHillary Rodham Clinton's emails Monday, the biggest release of .

Find something damning CONS!


----------



## defcon4

skye said:


> liars beware lol?
> 
> what sort of introduction is that?
> 
> welcome I guess.


It is a sock introduction…. maybe we should say "welcome back, sock"


----------



## saveliberty

ConCrusher said:


> Republicans like 3 times more than Dems.
> 
> New Study: Republicans Lie More Than Democrats
> 
> According to a new study by the nonpartisan Center for Media and Public Affairs at George Mason University, Republicans are far more likely to lie than Democrats. Shocker.
> 
> This is the second study conducted by the group and the results have repeated themselves. In fact, the study shows that during the Obama presidency the truth gap has actually widened.




Who’s Checking the Fact Checkers?

It appears George Mason checks the facts of whatever the press chooses to report.  If the press is overly liberal, guess what?  Concrusher continues his half-truth campaign...


----------



## saveliberty

I find Hillary's latest spin hilarious.  She said something to the effect that her new job as Secretary of State was overwhelming, so she stuck with what she knew.  Apparently that was setting up her own email server, which must have taken time and money.  Certainly not easier than using existing systems at the State Department.  She doesn't even come close to sounding honest, yet Concrusher gives her a total pass.  Where's the truth and honesty sock?


----------



## rightwinger

ConCrusher said:


> People on political forums lie a lot. I will expose liars and their lies.


 
You will be kept very busy


----------



## saveliberty

If we are noting general characteristics of different political groups, liberals seem to be very concerned about folks being hypocrites.  Concrusher finds liars to be high objectionable, yet engages in that very behavior...

...liberals must be very upset with him.


----------



## hortysir

Starting to notice the only liars he recognizes are on his opposite aisle


----------



## saveliberty

Some liberals have a tendency to only be outraged by the most extreme violations.  Lesser ones are forgiven, if perpetrated by their side.


----------



## thanatos144

If your name is concrusher I already see bias has set in and you ether ignore lies because almost all of the progressive idiology is a lie or you are to stupid to see a lie. Ether way you are a joke 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1958

hortysir said:


> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> People on political forums lie a lot. I will expose liars and their lies.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your version of the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth has no versions. Truth is truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that i see your sig line, I understand your version of the truth.
> You get your truth from ProgressReport and MotherJones
Click to expand...

Any time a partisan ideologue tells me they "speak the truth", I can be sure a real shitstorm is on the way.   
.


----------



## DarkFury

Mac1958 said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> People on political forums lie a lot. I will expose liars and their lies.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your version of the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth has no versions. Truth is truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that i see your sig line, I understand your version of the truth.
> You get your truth from ProgressReport and MotherJones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any time a partisan ideologue tells me they "speak the truth", I can be sure a real shitstorm is on the way.
> .
Click to expand...

*11 screens and he is still here in this forum? Not out with the big dogs? Just here? *


----------



## ConCrusher

DarkFury said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> People on political forums lie a lot. I will expose liars and their lies.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your version of the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth has no versions. Truth is truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that i see your sig line, I understand your version of the truth.
> You get your truth from ProgressReport and MotherJones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any time a partisan ideologue tells me they "speak the truth", I can be sure a real shitstorm is on the way.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *11 screens and he is still here in this forum? Not out with the big dogs? Just here? *
Click to expand...


I'm the lead dog and if you are not the lead dog the scene never changes.


----------



## ConCrusher

thanatos144 said:


> If your name is concrusher I already see bias has set in and you ether ignore lies because almost all of the progressive idiology is a lie or you are to stupid to see a lie. Ether way you are a joke
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk



No bias. CONS are for the most part lying sacks of excrement and that is a proven fact. Facts have no bias. Facts are facts.


----------



## Coyote

ConCrusher said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome...your first assignment is JR (Judicial review).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take it that lying is tolerated here and speech that offends the easily offended (the easily offended are usually liars) is not tolerated?
Click to expand...


If lying weren't tolerated here we wouldn't have very many posters now would we?

Welome to USMB


----------



## DarkFury

ConCrusher said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your version of the truth?
> 
> 
> 
> Truth has no versions. Truth is truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that i see your sig line, I understand your version of the truth.
> You get your truth from ProgressReport and MotherJones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any time a partisan ideologue tells me they "speak the truth", I can be sure a real shitstorm is on the way.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *11 screens and he is still here in this forum? Not out with the big dogs? Just here? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm the lead dog and if you are not the lead dog the scene never changes.
Click to expand...

*Well why are you staying in this protected kennel? They like to avoid flames in this forum. But out there? The laws are different. *


----------



## thanatos144

ConCrusher said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your name is concrusher I already see bias has set in and you ether ignore lies because almost all of the progressive idiology is a lie or you are to stupid to see a lie. Ether way you are a joke
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No bias. CONS are for the most part lying sacks of excrement and that is a proven fact. Facts have no bias. Facts are facts.
Click to expand...

So you are stupid. 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ConCrusher

DarkFury said:


> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truth has no versions. Truth is truth.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that i see your sig line, I understand your version of the truth.
> You get your truth from ProgressReport and MotherJones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any time a partisan ideologue tells me they "speak the truth", I can be sure a real shitstorm is on the way.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *11 screens and he is still here in this forum? Not out with the big dogs? Just here? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm the lead dog and if you are not the lead dog the scene never changes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Well why are you staying in this protected kennel? They like to avoid flames in this forum. But out there? The laws are different. *
Click to expand...







Where have you been puppy? I'm all over this board taking a chunk out of liars.


----------



## ConCrusher

thanatos144 said:


> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your name is concrusher I already see bias has set in and you ether ignore lies because almost all of the progressive idiology is a lie or you are to stupid to see a lie. Ether way you are a joke
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No bias. CONS are for the most part lying sacks of excrement and that is a proven fact. Facts have no bias. Facts are facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are stupid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...






I bet you support Republicans. Stupid really is as stupid does.


If you wish to see stupid look in a mirror.


----------



## saveliberty

ConCrusher said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that i see your sig line, I understand your version of the truth.
> You get your truth from ProgressReport and MotherJones
> 
> 
> 
> Any time a partisan ideologue tells me they "speak the truth", I can be sure a real shitstorm is on the way.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *11 screens and he is still here in this forum? Not out with the big dogs? Just here? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm the lead dog and if you are not the lead dog the scene never changes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Well why are you staying in this protected kennel? They like to avoid flames in this forum. But out there? The laws are different. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where have you been puppy? I'm all over this board taking a chunk out of liars.
Click to expand...


----------



## DarkFury




----------



## hjmick

ConCrusher said:


> Where have you been puppy? I'm all over this board taking a chunk out of liars.




Less than sixty posts in about ten different threads? Yep, you're "all over this board taking a chunk out of liars..."


Liar.


----------



## thanatos144

ConCrusher said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your name is concrusher I already see bias has set in and you ether ignore lies because almost all of the progressive idiology is a lie or you are to stupid to see a lie. Ether way you are a joke
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No bias. CONS are for the most part lying sacks of excrement and that is a proven fact. Facts have no bias. Facts are facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are stupid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you support Republicans. Stupid really is as stupid does.
> 
> 
> If you wish to see stupid look in a mirror.
Click to expand...

I support the constitution.  

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdk

Okay, I think everyone has been beware'd enough.  lol


----------



## ScienceRocks

thanatos144 said:


> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your name is concrusher I already see bias has set in and you ether ignore lies because almost all of the progressive idiology is a lie or you are to stupid to see a lie. Ether way you are a joke
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No bias. CONS are for the most part lying sacks of excrement and that is a proven fact. Facts have no bias. Facts are facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are stupid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you support Republicans. Stupid really is as stupid does.
> 
> 
> If you wish to see stupid look in a mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I support the constitution.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



Funny, George washington allowed the central bank,etc. Tell me how little you know about that constitution as you whine for a weaker America.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Looking forward to you calling out liars.


----------



## thanatos144

Matthew said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your name is concrusher I already see bias has set in and you ether ignore lies because almost all of the progressive idiology is a lie or you are to stupid to see a lie. Ether way you are a joke
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No bias. CONS are for the most part lying sacks of excrement and that is a proven fact. Facts have no bias. Facts are facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are stupid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you support Republicans. Stupid really is as stupid does.
> 
> 
> If you wish to see stupid look in a mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I support the constitution.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, George washington allowed the central bank,etc. Tell me how little you know about that constitution as you whine for a weaker America.
Click to expand...

Your hate for this county is proven over and over when post shit that has no bering on what you quote 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ConCrusher

DarkFury said:


>



Excellent self assessment. You are learning!


----------



## ConCrusher

thanatos144 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> No bias. CONS are for the most part lying sacks of excrement and that is a proven fact. Facts have no bias. Facts are facts.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are stupid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you support Republicans. Stupid really is as stupid does.
> 
> 
> If you wish to see stupid look in a mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I support the constitution.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, George washington allowed the central bank,etc. Tell me how little you know about that constitution as you whine for a weaker America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your hate for this county is proven over and over when post shit that has no bering on what you quote
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


CONS hate everything that is America.


----------



## TemplarKormac

ConCrusher said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your version of the truth?
> 
> 
> 
> Truth has no versions. Truth is truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that i see your sig line, I understand your version of the truth.
> You get your truth from ProgressReport and MotherJones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any time a partisan ideologue tells me they "speak the truth", I can be sure a real shitstorm is on the way.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *11 screens and he is still here in this forum? Not out with the big dogs? Just here? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm the lead dog and if you are not the lead dog the scene never changes.
Click to expand...


You're the dog alright, the dog on the leash, given that your handler is the Democratic Party. It's one big, fat tandem dog walk over there...


----------



## TemplarKormac

ConCrusher said:


> Truth hurts huh?



Nope. The truth is my brain cells are screaming in terror whilst reading your obnoxious posts.


----------



## Lumpy 1

ConCrusher said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard. Lefties and righties are mortal enemies here. But lefties are far smarter. Rightwinger always complain  complain and complain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats and reality rarely meet...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans like 3 times more than Dems.
> 
> New Study: Republicans Lie More Than Democrats
> 
> According to a new study by the nonpartisan Center for Media and Public Affairs at George Mason University, Republicans are far more likely to lie than Democrats. Shocker.
> 
> This is the second study conducted by the group and the results have repeated themselves. In fact, the study shows that during the Obama presidency the truth gap has actually widened.
Click to expand...

Well, Democrats do seem to be represented politically by liars, need I write a list for you or does reality allude you still?

btw. swill drinker, your distractive new study is nonsense, comical really....


----------



## WinterBorn

ConCrusher said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are stupid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you support Republicans. Stupid really is as stupid does.
> 
> 
> If you wish to see stupid look in a mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I support the constitution.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, George washington allowed the central bank,etc. Tell me how little you know about that constitution as you whine for a weaker America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your hate for this county is proven over and over when post shit that has no bering on what you quote
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CONS hate everything that is America.
Click to expand...


Any time you claim one side is all liars and the other is looking out for the best for America, you are delusional.

Both cons and libs lie.   Both republlicans and democrats are more about winning than they are about serving.  Claims to the contrary are nonsense.


----------



## saveliberty

Only idiots think all change is progress.


----------



## saveliberty

Until Concrusher addresses his own faults, I will consider him no more than a socialist lapdog.


----------



## ConCrusher

Lumpy 1 said:


> ConCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard. Lefties and righties are mortal enemies here. But lefties are far smarter. Rightwinger always complain  complain and complain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats and reality rarely meet...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans like 3 times more than Dems.
> 
> New Study: Republicans Lie More Than Democrats
> 
> According to a new study by the nonpartisan Center for Media and Public Affairs at George Mason University, Republicans are far more likely to lie than Democrats. Shocker.
> 
> This is the second study conducted by the group and the results have repeated themselves. In fact, the study shows that during the Obama presidency the truth gap has actually widened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Democrats do seem to be represented politically by liars, need I write a list for you or does reality allude you still?
> 
> btw. swill drinker, your distractive new study is nonsense, comical really....
Click to expand...


Back it up with facts. Let's compare resignations for criminal activity in Bush and Obama administrations.

In the Bush Administration there were 49 resignations for nefarious activity. At least 9 resulted in criminal convictions.

*I. Lewis “Scooter” Libby- Office of the Vice President Chief of Staff*
As reported by the New York Times:

CRIMINAL CONVICTIONS OF BUSH APPOINTEES


He resigned after he was indicted by a federal grand jury on five charges related to the Valerie Plame CIA leak controversy.
Mr. Libby was convicted of perjury and obstruction of justice and was sentenced to 2.5 years in prison and a $250,000 fine.
His sentence was commuted by President Bush shortly before he was to report to prison.

*David Safavian- Administrator for Federal Procurement Policy, Office of Management and Budget, Executive Office of the President*
As reported by the Washington Post:


He resigned and was arrested the same day on charges resulting from the Jack Abramoff corruption investigation.
He concealed his efforts to help Abramoff acquire control of two federally managed properties in the Washington area.
He also made repeated false statements to government officials and investigators about a golf trip with Abramoff to Scotland in 2002.
Mr. Safavian was convicted of lying and obstruction of justice and was sentenced to 18 months in prison.
*J. Steven Griles- Deputy Secretary, Department of Interior*
As reported by the Washington Post:


Mr. Griles is the highest ranking administration member to be convicted as a resulted of the Jack Abramoff corruption probe.
Pleaded guilty to lying to the Senate about his relationship with Abramoff and was sentenced to 10 months in prison and a $30,000 fine.
An 18-month investigation by the department’s inspector general found that he had dealings with energy and mining industry clients of National Environmental Strategies Inc. even as he continued to receive payments from his former firm. The report did not accuse Mr. Griles of violating any laws or federal ethics rules.
*Kyle “Dusty” Foggo- *CIA Executive Director
As reported by the Washington Post, MSNBC, & San Diego Union-Tribune:


Mr. Foggo resigned while he was being investigated for using his seniority and influence at his prior CIA job in Europe to steer business deals to his longtime friend Brent R. Wilkes, a California businessman and top Republican fundraiser.
He was charged with fraud, conspiracy and money laundering and pled guilty and admitted he used his position to steer millions of dollars in lucrative government contracts toward the company of his best friend.
Foggo is slated to be sentenced Feb 19, 2009.
*Eric Keroack- Dept. of Health & Human Services, Chief of U.S. Office of Population Affairs*
As reported by the International Herald Tribune, The Boston Globe andThe Washington Post


Oversaw the population affairs office which is responsible for providing women with access to contraceptives and counseling to prevent pregnancy and has a $283 million annual budget.
Served for more than a decade as medical director for A Woman’s Concern, a Massachusetts nonprofit group that discourages abortion and does not distribute information promoting birth control.
Massachusetts’ Office of Medicaid has taken actions against his private medical practice within the state ordering him to refrain from prescribing drugs to people who are not his patients and from providing mental health counseling without proper training.
He resigned only five months after he was appointed.
*Randall Tobias- Deputy Secretary of State*
As reported by the San Francisco Chronicle:


Mr. Tobias was the director of U.S. foreign assistance and U.S. Agency for International Development administrator and previously had been the White House coordinator for global AIDS relief.
His name surfaced in connection with the so-called D.C. Madam investigation involving Deborah Jeane Palfrey, who is accused of running an illegal escort service in the nation’s capital.
He abruptly resigned and stated that he had used the service to provide massages, not sex.
*Kyle Sampson- Attorney General Chief of Staff*
As reported by the Washington Post:


Kyle Sampson, proposed selective removal of US attorneys based on performance reviews pegged to how closely the prosecutors adhered to administration policy.
Mr. Sampson strongly urged bypassing Congress in naming replacements, using a little-known power slipped into the renewal of the USA Patriot Act in March 2006 that allows the attorney general to name interim replacements without Senate confirmation.
He acknowledged that he did not tell key Justice officials about the extent of his communications with the White House, leading them to provide incomplete information to Congress.
He resigned after his memos outlining a political strategy for the dismissals were disclosed.
*Monica Goodling- Senior Counselor to the Attorney General & Justice Department liaison to the White House*
As reported by the Washington Post:


She refused to answer questions from Congress about the U.S. Attorney firings, invoking her Fifth Amendment right against self-incrimination.
Mr. Sampson and Ms. Goodling worked closely together on the firings, particularly in the case of an Arkansas prosecutor removed to make way for a former aide to presidential adviser Karl Rove. Both participated in briefings for Deputy Attorney General Paul J. McNulty and others prior to testimony before Congress that has since been shown to be inaccurate.
*Michael Battle- Dept of Justice Director of the Executive Office for United States Attorneys*
As reported by the NY Times & AP:


Mr. Battle carried out the U.S. Attorney firings and had contradicted Attorney General Gonzales’ assertions that he had limited knowledge of the dismissals and that the firings were based on performance, according to Sen. Charles Schumer
Mr. Battle told congressional investigators that a memo about the firings was distributed at a Nov. 27 Justice meeting that Gonzales attended. Battle also said he “was not aware of performance problems with respect to several of the U.S. attorneys” when he called to fire them, according to Schumer.
Generally believed to have not played a significant role in the decision to remove the United States attorneys, although Justice Department officials said he had accepted it.
Mr. Battle stated that his resignation had no link to the controversy. He resigned in March 2007 during the height of investigation into the firings.
*Paul McNulty- Deputy Attorney General*
As reported by the NY Times:


Mr. McNulty took one prosecutor off the removal list but acquiesced to the removal of seven others, according to Congressional aides’ accounts of his private testimony to Congress on April 27, 2007.
He blamed himself for failing to resist the dismissal plan when Mr. Sampson brought it to him in October 2006, according to associates.
*Michael Elston- Deputy Attorney General Chief of Staff*
As reported by the Washington Post:


Mr. Elston was closely involved in deliberations over the fate of a group of U.S. attorneys last December. He assembled one of the lists of prosecutors to be considered for removal.
Four of the dismissed prosecutors said they later received inappropriate telephone calls from Elston, who allegedly warned some of them that they would suffer retaliation if they spoke publicly about their firings.
Mr. Elston and his attorney have denied the allegations.
He resigned June 2007.
*William Mercer- Associate Attorney General (Acting)*
As reported by the Washington Post:


Mr. Mercer was nominated by President Bush as Associate Attorney General September of 2006.
He also has had a permanent job as U.S. attorney in Montana since 2001
Mercer was accused of spending much of his time in Washington over the past two years rather than in his permanent job as U.S. attorney in Montana. Mr. Mercer spent an average of three days a month in Billings, according to testimony.
Montana’s chief federal judge often criticized Mr. Mercer’s absences and asked Attorney General Gonzales to replace him. The attorney general refused and assured the judge in a November 2005 letter that Mercer’s appointment was lawful.
On the same day that letter was written, however, Mr. Mercer instructed a GOP staff member to insert language into a USA Patriot Act re-authorization bill allowing federal prosecutors to live outside their districts to serve in other jobs, according to documents and interviews. The provision — which retroactively applied to Mercer’s tenure in Washington — was passed by Congress.
He withdrew his nomination for the job just days before he was scheduled to appear at a Senate Judiciary Committee confirmation hearing in June 2007 and returned to Montana and his U.S. attorney position.
*Sara Taylor- Deputy Assistant to the President and Director of Political Affairs at the White House*
As reported by the Washington Post & PBS:


Sara Taylor resigned from her position as the White House Political Director during the height of the U.S. Attorney firings controversy in May 2007 and appeared before the Senate Judiciary Committee after being subpoenaed on the matter.
Most of her testimony was either claiming to not remember events and conversations or claiming to have to adhere to the President Bush’s claim of executive privilege.
In a revealing moment that displayed her frame of mind about her duties, she claimed to have taken an oath to the president after which Senator Leahy corrected her by pointing out that she took an oath to uphold the Constitution and not the president.
*Paul Wolfowitz- World Bank President*
As reported by the CNN & the Washington Post:


A World Bank committee concluded Mr. Wolfowitz violated staff rules when he arranged a raise and transfer for his girlfriend, Shaha Ali Riza, a longtime bank employee.
After Mr. Wolfowitz took over at the bank in 2005, Riza was transferred to a U.S. State Department job at a tax-free government salary of almost $194,000 a year.
Mr. Wolfowitz said an ethics panel approved the deal, but the panel denies it. An investigative committee found that the deal was a conflict of interest.
He resigned only after the bank board accepted his contention that he acted “ethically and in good faith.”
*Harvey Pitt- Securities & Exchange Commission Chairman*
As reported by the USA Today & Forbes:


Mr. Pitt’s 15 month chairmanship occurred during the wave of accounting scandals that undermined global confidence in the transparency and ethics of corporate finance and the markets in general.
Mr. Pitt was widely viewed as sympathetic to the accounting industry and took steps to undermine the effectiveness of the Sarbanes-Oxley Act which was designed to prevent future corporate accounting ethical lapses.
Selected a man to head an accounting oversight board without telling his fellow commissioners that the man he was hiring was also the chairman of the audit committee of an Internet company itself under question for accounting improprieties.
*Julie MacDonald- Deputy Assistant Secretary of Interior*
As reported by the NY Times & Contra Costa Times :


Ms. MacDonald oversaw the U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service.
Inspector general investigation found she bullied biologists and improperly leaked documents to friends, political allies, and industry lobbyists including the California Farm Bureau, someone at ChevronTexaco and the Pacific Legal Foundation, a Sacramento property rights law firm.
Federal biologists will reconsider several decisions affecting endangered mice, flies and the Canada lynx after an internal review found eight instances where MacDonald improperly altered scientific findings to change key decisions made in the Fish and Wildlife Service’s regional offices.
*Francis Harvey- Secretary of the Army*
As reported by CNN & Fox News:


Mr. Harvey resigned after reports of substandard conditions at Walter Reed Army Medical Center, a key facility treating troops wounded in Iraq, came to light.
Troops recuperating from wounds they suffered in Iraq and Afghanistan were discovered to be living in substandard conditions in Building 18, an adjunct structure at Walter Reed that was once a hotel. There also were complaints of too much bureaucratic red tape.
Senior defense officials speaking on condition of anonymity said Secretary of Defense Gates was displeased that the officer Harvey had chosen as interim commander of Walter Reed – Lt. Gen. Kevin Kiley, the current Army surgeon general and a former commander of Walter Reed – has been accused by critics of long knowing about the problems there and not improving outpatient care
*Donald Rumsfeld- Secretary of Defense*
As reported by every news agency on the planet:


Mr. Rumsfeld was 9 days shy of being the longest serving Secretary of Defense when he resigned.
Numerous controversies surrounded his tenure as secretary. Only a few are listed below.
Stated desire to attack Iraq and Usama Bin Laden at the same time in a meeting a few hours after the 9/11 attacks.
He had a reputation for not tolerating dissent and ignoring advice from the military. This was most notably demonstrated when he publicly named the replacement for Army Chief of Staff Gen. Shinseki more than a year before he was to retire because of his public statements about the need for a much larger invasion force in Iraq than Mr. Rumsfeld wanted. This was just one of the many disagreements they shared about the Army of the future. Retired military leaders increasingly called for his resignation as the Iraq war wore on.
The Abu Ghraib prisoner abuse scandal as well as some of the interrogation techniques used at the Guantanamo Bay military detention facility that critics charge are torture have occurred during his tenure.
Criticism of his handling of the Iraq war has been bipartisan and has come from both military and civilian circles. The criticism has focused on Mr. Rumsfeld not planning a post-invasion strategy, making several strategic mistakes, being unrealistic in his expectations, alienating national allies, and failing to bring the insurgency to an end, if not preventing it altogether.
*Michael Brown- Dept. of Homeland Security Undersecretary of Emergency Preparedness and Response*
As reported by Time:


Mr. Brown’s handling of the Hurricane Katrina catastrophe can be at best described as anemic and at worst as criminally negligent. His inaction and bungled actions as FEMA Director turned a huge natural disaster into a national catastrophe highlighted by bureaucratic ineptitude which led to his resignation shortly thereafter.
He was appointed as FEMA director despite not have any significant experience in emergency management.
He lied several times on his resume and official biography claiming to have served as an assistant city manager with emergency services oversight for Edmond, OK when in fact he was an administrative assistant with no managerial duties or authority. He was a student at Central State University at the time.
He claimed to have been a Political Science professor at University of Central Oklahoma but the university states that Mr. Brown was never a faculty member and was only a student.
He claimed to have been a director of the Oklahoma Christian Home, a nursing home in Edmond yet no one in that organization has ever heard of him before.
*Alberto Gonzales- Attorney General*
As reported by the Washington Post:


Mr. Gonzales resigned as a result of the controversy surrounding selective U.S. Attorney firings that appeared to be politically motivated.
He was also mired in controversy regarding the Bush administration’s warrantless wiretapping program, his redefinition of what legally qualifies as torture, and other applications of the Patriot Act.
He has been accused of destroying the credibility of the Justice Department’s political independence by politicizing the department’s hiring and prosecution priorities
Repeated calls for his resignation came from both Republican and Democratic members of Congress.
Mr. Gonzales repeatedly angered lawmakers by saying that he could not recall key episodes and details related to the U.S. attorneys’ dismissals, testifying nearly 70 times at one hearing alone that he could not remember specific events.
Justice investigators have said they are examining whether Gonzales purposely misled Congress or attempted to improperly influence a witness in his employ.
*George Deutsch- NASA Public Affairs Officer*
As reported by the New York Times:


Mr. Deutsch told public affairs workers to limit reporters’ access to a top climate scientist and told a Web designer to add the word “theory” at every mention of the Big Bang.
Texas A&M University confirmed that he did not graduate from there, as his résumé on file at the agency asserted.
Allegedly played a small but significant role in an intensifying effort at the agency to exert political control over the flow of information to the public.
*Susan Orr- Dept. of Health & Human Services, Chief of U.S. Office of Population Affairs*
As reported by the Washington Post and the blog Think Progress:


In October 2007, the Bush administration appointed Orr to be acting head of the Office of Population Affairs, a post whose responsibilities include U.S. contraception programs. Her appointment was on the heels of the controversial resignation of her predecessor, Eric Keroack, which is listed earlier.
Orr’s appointment was controversial because she was senior director for marriage and family at the Family Research Council, a conservative group that favors abstinence-only education and opposes federal money for contraception, according to the Wall Street Journal.
There was no implication of legal impropriety surrounding her resignation but rather due to the controversy that she was appointed to oversee the administration of Title X, the only federal funding program providing contraceptive services to low-income women and men and yet she publicly opposes the use of contraception and has called it part of a “culture of death.”
*Alphonso Roy Jackson- Secretary of Housing and Urban Development (HUD)*

As reported by the Oakland Tribune and the Deseret News:


Senator Chris Dodd, said an inspector-general’s report recently stated that Jackson had advised staffers to “take political affiliation into account in awarding contacts,” and “serious allegations about his impropriety” are under investigation in three cases, although Dodd did not name them.
Jackson had been under fire for months amid charges that he had politicized his department. The Philadelphia Housing Authority filed suit alleging that Jackson threatened to withdraw federal aid because it failed to hire one of Jackson’s friends as a contractor, allegations that Jackson denied.
Jackson also was under investigation by the FBI, which was looking into ties between the HUD Secretary and a friend who was paid $392,000 by the department as a construction manager in New Orleans after Hurricane Katrina, according to press reports.
Jackson also stirred questions about his leadership at HUD after a speech in Dallas in which he said he canceled a contract with a company because its boss didn’t like Bush. He later apologized for the remarks and said he made up the story.
In another instance of alleged favoritism that came to light in February, the Philadelphia housing authority alleges that Jackson retaliated against the agency because it refused to award a vacant lot worth $2 million to soul-music producer-turned-community developer Kenny Gamble for redevelopment of a public housing complex. Advised staffers to “take political affiliation into account in awarding contacts
*William J Haynes- Department of Defense General Consul*

As reported by the The Nation:


Shortly after the February 2008 publication of an article in The Nation detailing his controversial tenure as the Pentagon’s chief legal officer and overseer of Guantanamo’s Military Commissions, William Haynes abruptly resigned amid mounting controversy over the tribunal process.
Haynes infamous memos and public statements advocated torture and the denial of habeas corpus for detainees. In a 2002 memo, he recommended techniques such as “twenty-hour interrogations, isolation for up to thirty days, deprivation of light and auditory stimuli…and stress positions such as the proposed standing for four hours.” In response to this last technique, Haynes’s boss at the time, then-Secretary of Defense Donald Rumsfeld, wrote in the memo’s margins, “I stand 8-10 hours a day. Why is standing limited to 4 hours.”
Haynes also wanted to keep death threats, waterboarding and exposure to extreme temperatures on the table as interrogation methods. He stated, “Fact: The detainees currently held at Guantanamo Bay, Cuba, are not protected by the Geneva Conventions.”
These positions and actions have led to international condemnation and a stalemate in the prosecution of Guantánamo detainees. Only one case–that of Australian David Hicks–has been adjudicated in six years.
Criticism of Haynes had sharpened in the wake of the protest resignation of the Chief Prosecutor of Guantánamo’s military commissions.

Col. Morris Davis, who charged that Haynes and other political appointees were interfering unlawfully in the process.
“I said to (Haynes) that if we come up short and there are some acquittals in our cases, it will at least validate the process,” Davis was quoted as saying about an August 2005 meeting the two men had. “At which point, his eyes got wide and he said, ‘Wait a minute, we can’t have acquittals. If we’ve been holding these guys for so long, how can we explain letting them get off? . . . We’ve got to have convictions.’”
Davis resigned when Haynes was inserted above him in the chain of command, saying, “Everyone has opinions, but when he was put above me, his opinions become orders.”
Davis said he resigned hours after he was put in a chain of command beneath Haynes, one of several officials who had encouraged the use of evidence even if it was gathered through waterboarding – an interrogation method that simulates drowning. “The guy who said waterboarding is A-okay I was not going to take orders from. I quit,”Davis said . In a _Washington Post_ op-ed, Davis wrote thathe had felt pressure to prosecute cases deemed “sexy” in the run-up to the 2008 elections.

*Lester Mills Crawford- Commissioner, US Food and Drug Administration*

As reported by The Washington Times and MSNBC:


On October 16, 2006, the US Justice Department formally charged Crawford with lying and violating conflict-of-interest laws for falsely reporting his ownership of stock in companies regulated by the FDA.
Dr. Crawford resigned from the FDA in September, 2005, two months after his approval by the United States Senate. On October 17, 2006, he pleaded guilty to conflict of interest and false reporting of information about stocks he owned in food, beverage and medical device companies he was in charge of regulating. He was sentenced to three years’ supervised probation and fines of roughly $90,000.
Crawford admitted to falsely reporting that he had sold or did not own stock when he continued holding shares in the firms governed by rules of the Food and Drug Administration. Beginning in 2002, Crawford filed seven incorrect financial reports with a government ethics office and Congress, leading to the charges.
*Sue Ralston- Special Assistant to the President & Assistant to Senior Advisor Karl Rove*

As reported by Bloomberg and ABC News:


Ralston’s name was mentioned 162 times in a 93-page congressional report on the influence wielded in the Bush White House by uber-lobbyist Jack Abramoff, a convicted felon. She resigned a week later.
The bipartisan House Government Reform Committee studied documents from Greenberg Traurig LLP, Abramoff’s former lobbying firm — billing records and other documents — indicating that Abramoff and his team had made 485 lobbying contacts with White House officials over three years, 69 of which were with Ralston, who seemed to serve as a messenger between the Abramoff and White House camps.
*Janet Rehnquist- Inspector General, Department of Health & Human Services*
As reported by the New York Times, CBS News, & CNN*:*


Ms. Rehnquist, whose responsibilities included rooting out fraud and waste in Medicaid and Medicare, came under lawmakers’ scrutiny shortly after President Bush appointed her in August 2001.
Rehnquist was under investigation by the Senate Finance Committee and the General Accounting Office on allegations of official misconduct, including that she improperly delayed an audit of the Florida state pension system. Rehnquist has consistently denied any wrongdoing. She resigned in March 2003
Her decision to dismiss or reassign 19 senior executives with broad experience in investigating fraud and waste was widely criticized by lawmakers.
Her management was under investigation by the Integrity Committee of the President’s Council on Integrity and Efficiency, a peer group of inspectors general, because she had an unloaded, service-issued 9 mm handgun in her office, even though she was not licensed to carry it.
*Kenneth Y. Tomlinson- Chairman, Corporation For Public Broadcasting*
As reported by the New York Times, Washington Post, & Source Watch:


Mr. Tomlinson resigned from the board of the Corporation for Public Broadcasting a day after the agency’s inspector general delivered a report critical of his leadership.
The CPB’s inspector general had been investigating Tomlinson’s practice of using agency money to hire consultants and lobbyists without notifying the agency’s board. Tomlinson last year hired a little-known Indiana consultant to study the political leanings of guests on such programs as “Now With Bill Moyers” and “The Diane Rehm Show” on National Public Radio. He also hired lobbyists to defeat legislation that would have changed how CPB’s board is structured.
State Department investigators have found that Tomlinson. who also is head of the agency overseeing most government broadcasts to foreign countries has used his office to run a “horse racing operation” and that he improperly put a friend on the payroll.
The report said that the Tomlinson had repeatedly used government employees to perform personal errands and that he billed the government for more days of work than the rules permit.
*James Roche- Secretary of the Air Force*
As reported by the Washington Post and Government Executive:


Air Force secretary James G. Roche violated two military ethics rules when he urged a defense contractor to hire the brother of a senior Office of Management and Budget official while the Air Force was trying to win OMB endorsement of a new $30 billion aircraft leasing program, according to the Defense Department’s top auditor.
Roche resigned in an effort to fend off continuing congressional criticism of the tanker leasing deal, according to the Air Force’s top acquisitions official, Marvin Sambur, who described his own January resignation as motivated by that aim. Mr Sambur was later cleared of any wrongdoing.
Roche misused his public office for someone else’s private gain and violated Pentagon rules governing the personal use of e-mail systems in his dealings on the matter, Inspector General Joseph E. Schmitz said in a letter to members of the Senate Armed Services Committee.
Schmitz investigated e-mails that Roche exchanged with Office of Management and Budget National Security Chief Robin Cleveland. In the messages, which made reference to the tanker deal, Roche offered to help Cleveland’s brother seek employment with Northrop Grumman. Roche has said the e-mails consisted of lighthearted banter between two longtime friends, and that Roche’s brother never got a job.
*Philip A. Cooney- Chief of Staff, White House Council on Environmental Quality*As reported by the New York Times here and here:


Mr. Cooney was chief of staff for the White House Council on Environmental Quality, the office that helps devise and promote administration policies on environmental issues.
Mr. Cooney’s resignation came two days after documents revealed that he had repeatedly edited government climate reports in ways that cast doubt on the link between building greenhouse-gas emissions and rising temperatures.
In handwritten notes on drafts of several reports issued in 2002 and 2003, the official, Philip A. Cooney, removed or adjusted descriptions of climate research that government scientists and their supervisors, including some senior Bush administration officials, had already approved. In many cases, the changes appeared in the final reports.
The dozens of changes, while sometimes as subtle as the insertion of the phrase “significant and fundamental” before the word “uncertainties,” tend to produce an air of doubt about findings that most climate experts say are robust.
During a March 2007 congressional hearing, Cooney conceded his role in altering reports to downplay the adverse effects of man-made emissions on the planet’s climate. “My sole loyalty was to the President and advancing the policies of his administration,” he told the United States House Committee on Oversight and Government Reform
*John Korsmo- Chairman, Federal Housing Finance Board
Michelle Larson Korsmo- Deputy Chief of Staff, Department of Labor *
As reported by the New York Times & the San Diego Tribune:


John Korsmo submitted his resignation to the White House in the midst of a controversy over his fund-raising activities.
The White House released a brief letter in which John Korsmo said he would resign from the board, which regulates the nation’s 12 regional Federal Home Loan Banks.
Published reports have said that Korsmo and his wife, former Labor Department Deputy Chief of Staff official Michelle Larson Korsmo, are the targets of a Justice Department investigation into a possible cover-up of alleged campaign finance violations.
Michelle quietly left her Labor plum job in February 2004, about two weeks before news broke that she and her husband were the targets of a criminal probe.
*Claude Alexander Allen- Deputy Secretary of the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services*As reported by the Washington Post:


Allen resigned February 9, 2006, stating he wanted to spend more time with his family. It was later reported that he had been detained by retail store security guards on January 2, 2006 andsubsequently arrested by local authorities on March 9, 2006 on charges of “theft over $500″ and “felony theft scheme”, allegedly claiming retail store refunds to which he was not entitled.
Appointed to his position in 2001, Allen was also appointed to the position of Assistant to the President for Domestic Policy in January 2005 where he was responsible for providing advice on all non-economic policy issues including education, health care, labor, housing, veterans, HIV/AIDS, and other domestic issues.
*Carl J. Truscott- Director of Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives*
As reported by the Washington Post:


Carl Truscott resigned six months after the launch of an internal investigation into questionable spending on a new headquarters and other items during his tenure.
Truscott was a 22-year veteran of the Secret Service who took over as ATF chief in 2004, was under fire for his spending and management practices at a time when the agency was considering sharp cuts in the number of new cars, bulletproof vests and other basics it provides agents.
His office has been investigating allegations that Truscott put through or proposed hundreds of thousands of dollars of unnecessary plan changes and upgrades to ATF’s new 438,000-square-foot headquarters. The building, under construction in Northeast Washington, was at least $19 million over budget.
Sources familiar with the project told The Washington Post earlier this year that Truscott planned to buy, among other things, nearly $300,000 in extras for the new director’s suite, including a $65,000 conference table and more than $100,000 worth of hardwood floors, custom trim and other items.
*David Smith- Deputy Assistant Secretary for Fish and Wildlife and Parks, Department of Interior*
As reported by Citizens For Ethics:


David Smith resigned after shooting a buffalo and accepting its skeletal remains and meat as an illegal gratuity.
He was investigated by the Interior Department’s Inspector General on the charge that David Smith was awarded his own buffalo to hunt on a billionaire’s ranch a month before his office designated Houston as a port for exotic wildlife, a move that benefited the ranch owner.
The Inspector General’s report concluded that appropriate administrative procedures were followed in the designation of the port of Houston; however, Smith’s involvement, given his personal relationships with individuals who benefited directly from the port’s designation, was inappropriate and violated the appearance standard.
After the department’s internal watchdog began investigating, Smith reimbursed the ranch $3,170.54 for the buffalo’s shoulder mount, skull and tanned hide and for 20 pounds of meat. He also had the animal’s hooves made into bookends.
*Bradley Schlozman- Department of Justice*
As reported by McClatchy New Service and the Washington Post:


Bradley Schlozman was a former acting civil rights chief for the Department of Justice and the first U.S. attorney appointed by Attorney General Alberto Gonzalez under a controversial clause in the Patriot Act allowing U.S. Attorney appointments without Senate confirmation under certain circumstances. He was later appointed by Gonzalez as acting assistant attorney general before being re-assigned to work at the Executive Office for United States Attorneys in which position he resigned from the DOJ.
Bradley Schlozman was a central figure in the controversy over alleged partisan decision-making in the Bush Justice Department where he and his office has came under review by US Congressional and Senate investigators looking at the Dismissal of U.S. Attorneys controversy, and the role that voter fraud may have played in the Administration’s decisions to retain or remove certain U.S. Attorneys.
While acting chief of the department’s civil rights division in the latter half of 2005, Schlozman allegedly drove liberal-leaning employees from the unit and hired partisans to replace them.
During his one-year stint as interim U.S. attorney for Kansas City, he allegedly brought politically motivated vote-fraud indictments days before the 2006 elections. Schlozman denied to a Senate panel that the cases were politically motivated and said he brought the indictments before the election at the direction of Justice Department officials, but he later revised his testimony and admitted he decided the timing.
Schlozman ordered supervisors to tell some female attorneys that they had performance problems or that the office was overstaffed. But one lawyer, Conor Dugan, told colleagues that the recent Bush appointee had confided that his real motive was to “make room for some good Americans” in that high-impact office, according to four lawyers who said they heard the account from Dugan.
Schlozman has acknowledged in sworn congressional testimony that he had boasted of hiring Republicans and conservatives, but he denied taking improper actions against the division’s career officials. That account was challenged by six officials in the division who said in interviews that they either overhead him making brazen political remarks about career employees or witnessed him making personnel decisions with apparent political motivation.
*Eric Andell- Deputy Undersecretary Department of Education*
As reported by Citizens For Ethics:


Eric Andell was appointed to head up the newly created Office of Safe and Drug-Free Schools.
As deputy undersecretary, Mr. Andell had the authority to approve his own travel for official purposes. Between November 2002 and September 2003, Mr. Andell used that authority to approve 14 such trips at a total cost of $8,659.85. All of these trips were motivated in part by his own personal financial interests.
For example, on some of these trips Mr. Andell accrued service time toward a pension from the state of Texas. In addition, he sometimes conducted personal business and had the government reimburse some of his personal expenses.On some trips, Mr. Andell took paid sick leave while at the same time receiving compensation for serving as a visiting judge in Texas. Moreover, Mr. Andell failed to disclose the Texas payments on his public financial disclosure forms.
On April 29, 2005, Mr. Andell pleaded guilty to one count of conflict of interest. He was sentenced to one year of probation, 100 hours of community service and was fined $5,000.
*Brian Doyle- Deputy Press Secretary, Department of Homeland Security*
As reported by CNN and WJZ-TV Baltimore:


Doyle was arrested on April 4th, 2006 and pleaded no contest on September 19, 2006 to seven counts of use of a computer to seduce a child and sixteen counts of transmitting harmful material to a minor.
Doyle is alleged to have had sexually explicit conversations with an undercover police officer posing as a 14-year-old girl online. He is also alleged to have sent pornographic movie clips to the “girl.
On November 17th, 2006 Brian Doyle was sentenced to five years in state prison.
*Felipe Sixto- Special Assistant to the President for Intergovernmental Affairs*
As reported by the Washington Post and MSNBC:


Felipe Sixto resigned from his job as special assistant to President Bush for intergovernmental affairs after learning that his former employer, the Center for a Free Cuba, was prepared to begin legal action against him.
Felipe Sixto pled guilty to stealing nearly $600,000 from a government-funded center that promotes democracy in Cuba. His sentencing is scheduled for March 2009.
*Timothy Goeglein- Special Assistant to the President and Deputy Director of the Office of Public Liaison*
As reported by the Washington Post and CBS News:


Timothy Goeglein resigned after admitting to plagiarism. Twenty columns he wrote for an Indiana newspaper were determined to have material copied from other sources without attribution.
Goeglein was serving as the administration’s liaison with influential conservatives and was a right-hand man for former strategist Karl Rove when he oversaw the public liaison office.
*Howard Krongard- Inspector General, State Department*
As reported by the McClatchy News Service:


Howard Krongard was forced to resign for allegedly impeding ongoing criminal investigations into the construction of a new, $740 million U.S. Embassy in Baghdad and security firm Blackwater Worldwide. Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice, through aides, asked him to leave.
Krongard came under fire from his own investigators and from a congressional panel for allegedly blocking probes into serious claims of wrongdoing in Iraq. Those allegations include contract fraud and shoddy workmanship in the troubled Baghdad embassy and arms smuggling by North Carolina-based Blackwater.
In July 2007, Krongard ordered aides to halt work on an investigation of Blackwater arms smuggling to Iraq and demanded a meeting with Justice Department prosecutors. At that meeting, he disparaged the probe and ordered a close personal aide to keep tabs on it.
Krongard initially vowed to fight the accusations against him. But his position collapsed at a House of Representatives hearing last month when he was asked whether his brother, former top CIA official Alvin “Buzzy” Krongard, had accepted a position on a Blackwater advisory board. Krongard first denounced what he said were “ugly rumors,” then, after telephoning his brother, reversed himself.
*Lurita Doan-Administrator, General Services Agency*
As reported by the Washington Post:


Lurita Doan resigned as head of the government’s premier contracting agency at the request of the White House, ending a tumultuous tenure in which she was accused of trying to award work to a friend and misusing her authority for political ends.
Doan had approved a $20,000, no-bid procurement order last July with a firm run by a friend who had served as Doan’s public relations consultant when she was in private business. Doan said she terminated the order after she became aware that it did not comply with contracting rules.
An investigation also turned up evidence that Doan may have violated the Hatch Act, which generally prohibits employees of federal agencies from using their positions for political purposes.
Doan allegedly asked political appointees how they could “help our candidates” at an agency briefing conducted by a White House official, according to several of the appointees present for the briefing.


----------



## ConCrusher

saveliberty said:


> Until Concrusher addresses his own faults, I will consider him no more than a socialist lapdog.



And anyone who deals with you knows that you are a treasonous liar of a sucky troll or both.


----------



## WinterBorn

I didn't read that entire Cut n Paste pile you posted.  But as I scrolled down, I noticed one bit I found amusing.  You started out saying "Back it up with facts. Let's compare resignations for criminal activity in Bush and Obama administrations.".  Then you post speculation and hyperbole.

In one bit from your Cut n Paste:

"*Donald Rumsfeld- Secretary of Defense*
*As reported by every news agency on the planet*:  _(exaggerate much?)_


Mr. Rumsfeld was 9 days shy of being the longest serving Secretary of Defense when he resigned.
Numerous controversies surrounded his tenure as secretary. Only a few are listed below.
Stated desire _(stated desire? Was this about criminal activity?)_to attack Iraq and Usama Bin Laden at the same time in a meeting a few hours after the 9/11 attacks.
He had a reputation _(reputation?  Again, not criminal activity and his reputation is irrelevant)_ for not tolerating dissent and ignoring advice from the military. This was most notably demonstrated when he publicly named the replacement for Army Chief of Staff Gen. Shinseki more than a year before he was to retire because of his public statements about the need for a much larger invasion force in Iraq than Mr. Rumsfeld wanted. This was just one of the many disagreements they shared about the Army of the future. Retired military leaders increasingly called for his resignation as the Iraq war wore on.
The Abu Ghraib prisoner abuse scandal as well as some of the interrogation techniques used at the Guantanamo Bay military detention facility that critics charge are torture have occurred during his tenure.
Criticism of his handling of the Iraq war has been bipartisan and has come from both military and civilian circles. The criticism has focused on Mr. Rumsfeld not planning a post-invasion strategy, making several strategic mistakes, being unrealistic in his expectations, alienating national allies, and failing to bring the insurgency to an end, if not preventing it altogether."

Donald Rumsfeld was a jackass.  No doubt.  But when you start a post about facts, try and stick to facts.  I'm pretty sure there is more of this sort of drivel in your post, but I am not wasting my time critiquing such nonsense.


----------



## saveliberty

Terence Flynn, an appointee of Barack Obama to the National Labor Relations Board, resigned in May 2012 after being accused of serious ethical violations by leaking information to the National Association of Manufacturers.[6]

Martha N. Johnson, head of the General Services Administration, fired two top GSA officials and then resigned herself after it was revealed that $822,000 had been spent in Las Vegas on a four-day training conference for 300 GSA employees. (2010)

Joseph H. Grant, commissioner of the IRS Tax-exempt and Government entities division, resigned on May 16.[17]
Lois Lerner, head of the IRS Office of Exempt Organizations, stated she had not done anything wrong and then took the Fifth before the House Committee on Oversight and Government Reform.[18] She retired after an internal investigation found that she neglected her duties and was going to call for her ouster.[19]
Katherine Archuleta, who was the director of the Office of Personnel Management, was forced to resign on July 10, 2015 after the data theft of information on 22 million people who had applied for security clearances.
 Attorney General Eric Holder was held in Contempt of Congress after refusing to release all documents which the House of Representatives had demanded concerning the Fast and Furious gun walking operation. (2012)

IRS admitted to inappropriate investigation of conservative political groups associated with the Tea Party.[11] Later, it was found that the IRS investigated liberal and progressive groups as well and that initial stories of conservative groups receiving special scrutiny were false.[12][13][14] President Obama labeled the IRS's actions "inexcusable" and Attorney General Eric Holder, an Obama appointee, launched an investigation into the scandal.[15][16] The president demanded and accepted the resignation of Steven T. Miller Acting Commissioner of the Internal Revenue Service.

 It was discovered that officials in the Phoenix VA hospital lied about how long the wait times were for veterans to see a doctor.[1] An investigation of delays is being conducted by the Veterans Affairs Office of the Inspector General.[2][3] The Secretary of Veterans Affairs, General Eric Shinseki, voluntarily resigned.[

List of federal political scandals in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Just a sample of some Obama issues...


----------



## Lumpy 1

Eh, long and boring...It appears you missed reviewing the Obama Administration and a corrupted Justice Department.


----------



## saveliberty

It is a Concrusher half truth campaign.


----------



## Lumpy 1

saveliberty said:


> It is a Concrusher half truth campaign.



It does appear his critical thought and research stops when considering a review of the left. Oh well, just another left wing myopic nincompoop joins the USMB...yawn


----------



## DarkFury

Lumpy 1 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a Concrusher half truth campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does appear his critical thought and research stops when considering a review of the left. Oh well, just another left wing myopic nincompoop joins the USMB...yawn
Click to expand...

*As long as he stays here in the intro thread its more like nincompop. Cause the fight is in other forums NOT here. 
Could it be CobCrusher is scared of us?*


----------



## saveliberty

Maybe he is just still getting his grip....

Obamabots think you can pick and choose what laws to follow or ignore.


----------



## Kondor3

ConCrusher said:


> Is there a lot of lying here and if so why is it tolerated? What's worse than lying?


Glaringly Obvious Sock Puppets?


----------



## Kondor3

tinydancer said:


> ...Huge fan of Monty Python. Would you like to dance?


"_But Monsieur, one tiiiiiny leeeettllee miiinntt... eeeett izzzz Waaaafferrrr Thiiinnn_ !"


----------

